# Processor chart, oldest to newest?



## _?_ (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there a chart somehwere which list these? really just a list of processors that are in order from old to new?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

These will get you started.

Microprocessor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of AMD microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of Intel microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## _?_ (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks but thats abit too much..

I was thinkin more like:

penteium
itel core duo
i7

a list like that, simple but just so i know whats newer on the market.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

pentium
dual core
core 2 duo
core 2 quad
i7
i5
i3
Sandybridge

I have missed a few as there are server cpus like xeons out too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel CPU's.
Processors


----------

